# I'll be in a Rush.



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey my son in Montreal just scored us a couple of tickets for Rush on Sept 15th! He got through really easy at the start of ticket sales.

Montreal's a 7-hour drive for me and Rush are playing just 45 minutes down the road in London Ont but what the heck, it gives me a good excuse to go up and visit him for a long weekend and drive right past the inspiration for *YYZ*. :bow: 

We're on Geddy's side of the stage. I can't wait. This will be my 2nd time (both in Montreal) and my son's 3rd or 4th time.

None


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can dig it. I was planning on giving this tour a miss, then I was fooling around on ticketmaster last week and noticed they had added another show in Toronto for Sept 22nd. So I scored a couple of good seats. Should be a good one. I mainly grabbed them so Marnie could see them live. I have seen them 4-5 times before, but she has never seen them. It's a must see, at least once.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice! Hope you guys have a good time... what am I saying? It's a Rush concert, having a good time is a guarantee.

Sadly, I had too much shit going on and forgot about the Ottawa date and didn't get tickets. Oh well, hopefully they'll be back,


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

violation said:


> Sadly, I had too much shit going on and forgot about the Ottawa date and didn't get tickets. Oh well, hopefully they'll be back,


Ottawa? But you're just a coule of hours from the Montreal stop! Grab some tickets for that one!


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing them for the first time. Should be great.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I could go... oh well, i'll buy the dvd and the new album...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Ottawa? But you're just a coule of hours from the Montreal stop! Grab some tickets for that one!


Yeah, but I'm an hour and a half away from Ottawa as it is, lol.


----------

